# Fair deal scheme - house valuation



## Moliere (14 Mar 2010)

Hi there,

My mother in law is curently being evaluated for financial assistance for the scheme. The house that she has been living in is owned by her sons and she has a right to live in it for her lifetime.

The HSE are insisting on a valuation on the property - even though she doesn't own it! Has anyone else had this experience? Why would they need this?

Lookinf forward to hearing your replies!


----------



## Threadser (14 Mar 2010)

Am very surprised to hear that the HSE are insisting on a valuation of this property. Was the ownership transferred to her sons recently? I had heard that transfer of ownership of the family home had to happen at least 5 years before the person was admitted to nursing home care, for the property not to be considered in the valuation process. This was under the old subvention scheme so am not sure if it applies under the Fair Deal.


----------



## Moliere (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your reply ..... No the house was left to her sons on their father's death almost thirty years ago! HSE will not progress her application without a valuation for the house!


----------



## twofor1 (15 Mar 2010)

I cannot answer your question, but I had queries with our application and on several occasions phoned the HSE Nursing Homes Support office in Naas. They were always very helpful and answered any questions I had. Contact details for your local office can be found here.

  [broken link removed]


----------



## Threadser (15 Mar 2010)

I had thought that the HSE were unable to take the "means" of the family of the person accessing full time care into account in this assessment. Their insistence on a valuation of this property would appear to be a breach of this, as they are assesing the assets of the family rather than the person themselves. I would be interested to hear what reply you get from the HSE Nursing Homes support office.


----------



## Ann1 (27 Mar 2010)

Moliere said:


> Thanks for your reply ..... No the house was left to her sons on their father's death almost thirty years ago! HSE will not progress her application without a valuation for the house!



I thought the law changed in 1976 which meant that the wife would be entitled to the family home after her husbands death. Or am I incorrect in thinking this.


----------



## browtal (16 May 2010)

If the property was assigned to the relative more than 5 years ago there is no liability on the new owner. That applies to the new Fair Deal scheme
Browtal.  See brochure 'Nursing Homes upport Scheme'  Information booklet. An excellent booklet simple to understand. Browtal


----------



## z104 (17 May 2010)

Did she ever own the house?


----------

